

Show HN: Tired of Netflix recommendations? Televisor - waterlooalex
http://televisor.com

======
waterlooalex
Netflix has some of the best recommendation algorithms, but what do you want
to watch right now?

We built Televisor to help you discover new shows based on an existing show
you like.

E.g. find me something to watch like The Wire!

Tech: using an item-to-item collaborative filtering approach, whereas most
sites like netflix use a user-to-user approach.

Two advantages of item-to-item are that it can start making recommendations
right away without you having to input a lot of ratings, and it enables us to
give focused recommendations. You might well like Downton Abbey, but perhaps
you don't care to watch something like that right now?

